# Bow Sight LIGHTS



## joey (Sep 4, 2005)

hey all...i went to the store the other day to buy a new sight. i wanted something really bright. a good set of fiber optic sights. anyhow, they were all pretty pricey. my sight frame (PSE MINIGLO) is fine, i just busted my pins, so for 12 bucks i bought 3 tru glo sights and for another 9 bucks i bought a tru glo sight light. it attatches to the bow via velcro and bends around and shines a blue LED on the pins. i got the detachable one cause i can clip it on my hat or shirt on my way out so people can see me and not mistake me during gun season.....okay....my question....will deer be effected in a tree stand or ground blind by the LED light. i was told deer cant see the green stream light...does the asme go for a blue LED or what.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

just a heads up, but make sure you're not using it in ND because its not legal here for any kind of light for your sight, fixed/screwed/clipped on. I think in MN it is legal thouugh, but you should check the regs. states vary on this law. i've heard they can't see the blue light.


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2005)

i live in virginia as as far as i know its legal. you just cant use a sight the projects a beam on your bow and arrow. i was just wondering if it will interfere with the deer hunting.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

shouldn't. both my dead nutz and my old hha had the ability to put a blue burst light on them. If this spooked deer then i'm certain they would have made them in green. I hunted last year with the hha w/blue burst in MN and didn't have a problem spooking any deer. hope this helps


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks a ton man!!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Def. check the regs!!

Many years ago, in a land far, far away... (sorry, couldn't resist) before fiber optic sights. A friend made a wild bow site by taking a small glass rod and bent it at a slight angle and attached an red LED to the end where it mounted to the bow site frame. When the light was turned on, a red dot appeared where the bend was. At the time, it was the ultimate low light sight, but mid-day in the sun, forget it.

My first bow sight was the old style of brass pins that slide on a flat plate and in the daylight, it was great, but low light, useless....until a co-worker showed me the Montana Black Gold sight pins... and then I remembered the LED trick. I took one inch sections of an aluminum arrow (2016 I think) and press fitted them to the brass nut that secured the sight pin. One LED per sight pin, one battery, a little soldering and one switch mounted in the handle. Now in low-light or daylight I could always see the sight pins.

I'd still be using that sight, except my new bow came with a tru-glow sight that is lighter and works almost as well. I think that old sight was worth more than the bow....

OK so I wasn't satisfied with commercially available products at the time, and WAS a little bored then too. But with a little time and energy anyone can make his/her bow perfect.


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks danimal


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Not legal in Montana, either. Game wardens there checked out all our bows (we didn't have any) and were confiscating anything electronic on the bow.


----------

